# OLD SKOOL BUILD OFF!



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

* IF NOT WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im in i have a shit load of old skools


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gimme some of them!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

GIVE NO WAY SELL YES


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... i thought somebody was calling me out..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Define oldschool. But count me IN.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 23 2008, 02:37 PM~10012343
> *damn.... i thought somebody was calling me out.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Let's do it!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im entering a 61 and 58 impala lo lo s


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this kind of shit?










:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what r the rules,dates,exceptions more info


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10013103
> *this kind of shit?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man thas wus up !!!!
thats old school right there.
damn that car looks friggin nice !!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 23 2008, 04:09 PM~10013118
> *what r the rules,dates,exceptions more info
> *


i was thinking 70's and older, models like mini trucks,old t-birds mustangs,just any lowrider you seen in a 70's or 80's low low mag.cross laced wheels or cragers , "caps" 15x9 type wheels. any old sckool type paint, flake, pearls. date starting march 1st ending april 1st , this real be a quick bulid, any questions or comments i am open to all ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool im in whats in it for the winner


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 23 2008, 05:49 PM~10013635
> *cool im in whats in it for the winner
> *


my chewed up s-10 hahahahaha ...i will think of something?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

i have an old tbird a 72 that i wanna redo the paint on ....can this be in it ?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Oct 5 2007, 12:26 AM~8936791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



theres my t-bird......now that i got into airbrushing i wanna redo the paint ..can i be included in this ?? when do i start or ???


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

whats the status on this build off ???
is it going to happen ????


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 26 2008, 04:47 PM~10035416
> *whats the status on this build off ???
> is it going to happen ????
> *



x2 im interested


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 26 2008, 02:47 PM~10035416
> *whats the status on this build off ???
> is it going to happen ????
> *



X3 whats going on r we going to kivk this thing off
is when


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

x4 ?????????? ima strt taking the paint off my t-bird


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

cmon hoodstar !!!
lets get the ball rollin homie
we waitin lol !!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 23 2008, 07:07 PM~10013373
> *i was thinking 70's and older,  models like mini trucks,old  t-birds mustangs,just any lowrider you seen in a 70's or 80's low low mag.cross laced wheels or cragers , "caps" 15x9 type wheels. any old sckool type paint, flake, pearls. date starting march 1st ending april 1st , this real be a quick bulid, any questions or comments i am open to all ideas. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*ALRIGHT IT'S HERE BUILDING START'S MARCH 1ST AND ENDS APRIL 1ST. ANY THING GOES SIMPLE TO RADICAL SO DUST OFF THE THOSE OLD SCKOOL LOW LOW MAGS!THE PRIZE? MOSTLIKLY WILL BE A DISCONTINUED KIT WILL POST PICKS AS SOON AS I SEE PEPS ENTERING.I WILL ALSO BUILD A MODEL FOR THIS BUILD, AND CAN NOT WIN. SO GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres what im entering if i cantenter the vette i wont









undead white boy 3-1-08


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I GUESS I'M IN WIFF MY T-BIRD


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i just finished my street rod build ,i guess ill enter this one too ,i have to find a kit in my stash of goodies :biggrin: just one question is it 70s & 80s,or 70s&60s just want to be realy sure


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I have 1 question too.
is it supposed to be a replica of a car from the magazines back then ???


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nah just use the old skool mags for refferance!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

sounds cool .
I;m in . will post up something tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 27 2008, 05:26 PM~10043693
> *sounds cool .
> I;m in . will post up something tonight when I get home from work.
> *



x2 me too


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

use this for reference or check my fotki albums, same pics are in there

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204362


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

will post progress pics tomorrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok i'm in..... i'll be doin a 76 caprice.... primered and painted it today.... pics laters tonight


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok here it is...... i cut it a LONG TIME AGO....... pics are in the early pages of my build topic....


















tried painting it about a month ago but the paint got FUKKED......


















so today i finally pulled it from the purple pond and gave it another try....

here's the start of it...


























hopefully i'll get r done :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Paint looks good Rollin.


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Old Skool Build off saund´s fun :cheesy: i have a 60 Impala from revell,is it okej bi in the game? JONAS


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

here's my entry 
sorry I'm late could'nt decide what to enter.


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here´s is my entry boys! JONAS


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

A small update! Sidepips from Amt´s Ford 56 and Kustom grille from Amt´s Impala 58! have a nice day.JONAS


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 3 2008, 06:37 AM~10074558
> *ok here it is...... i cut it a LONG TIME AGO....... pics are in the early pages of my build topic....
> 
> 
> ...


nice 

luv the roof.


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

I'M IN!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Mar 3 2008, 09:51 AM~10077586
> *A small update! Sidepips from Amt´s Ford 56 and Kustom grille from Amt´s Impala 58! have a nice day.JONAS
> 
> 
> ...


now u need 64 thunderbird taillights and a candy red paintjob with an Elite placa in the back window


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

maybe some swangaz....


















gonna have to have a chain steerin wheel.... 










maybe some triple-cross.....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I like what your doin there rollin .
you gonna do more to the paint ????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 4 2008, 12:15 AM~10083899
> *I like what your doin there rollin .
> you gonna do more to the paint ????
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im going to stick with the 61 impala only 
count me in 
undead white boy
oldskool build off
03-04-08


----------



## my64imp (Nov 24, 2005)

51 chevy my 3rd build not done yet


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

rollin u should have made that 76 topless and painted it candy red....wit da vouges and swangaz..wood grain wheel too.....5th wheel..


wait nvm ill do it...
how much 4 some of them rims?
ill do it.


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

I got started on the paintwork. I'm going to add patterns all over the body!!! Did the patterns freehand so don't beat them up too bad. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guys
I pulled out the 63 kit and was going to mess with the body today and I realized
it's like warped real bad at the driver's door. the body line from the door to the fender is way off. it looks terrible. I dont know if it can even be fixed. it was the only 63 I had.
so my question is would it be okay to build something else ??
let me know what you think.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 4 2008, 08:41 PM~10089196
> *hey guys
> I pulled out the 63 kit and was going to mess with the body today and I realized
> it's like warped real bad at the driver's door. the body line from the door to the fender is way off. it looks terrible. I dont know if it can even be fixed. it was the only 63 I had.
> ...



i think so ,ive done it b4 ,i got a question for you p/m me


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's my whack, into this OLDSCHOOL contest.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

IS 57 OLD ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

your sapose to build one and post your progress,,,not post one you already built


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Mar 4 2008, 09:09 PM~10088921
> *I got started on the paintwork. I'm going to add patterns all over the body!!! Did the patterns freehand so don't beat them up too bad. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ok homie................ gel pens? looks real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 6 2008, 08:17 AM~10103002
> *ok homie................ gel pens? looks real good!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im gonna post pics of my entry in a minute 64 impy


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

whens the latest i can enter, i would like to get in this with a 49 merc or something


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yall ready :biggrin:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some pics of the sides.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 6 2008, 07:16 PM~10108206
> *whens the latest i can enter, i would like to get in this with a 49 merc or something
> *


MARCH 10 @ 12:00 AM IS THE CUT OFF
CARS LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good ppl


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

decided on my wheels.....


















kinda like tru-rays


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 6 2008, 07:28 PM~10108328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

progress pics of pimpin pink



















motor










rim









all 4 are done 

grill



















comments please


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

progress pics of pimpin pink



















motor










rim









all 4 are done 

grill



















comments please


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

progress pics of pimpin pink



















motor










rim









all 4 are done 

grill



















comments please


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sorry guys server had fuked up and posted three times


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

triple post owned lol

lookin good homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 9 2008, 09:40 PM~10129339
> *triple post owned lol
> 
> lookin good homie
> *



thanks homie ,bro it was'nt my fault ,the tripple post


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i know it wasnt, ive had it happen many times lol


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

CARS LOOKIN GOOD !!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 9 2008, 04:27 PM~10129218
> *progress pics of pimpin pink
> 
> 
> ...



lookin sick homie  what wheels are those?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 10 2008, 11:06 PM~10138835
> *lookin sick homie    what wheels are those?
> *



thanks homie ,them rims are some herb deeks i got from beto


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn i hate to do this but i have a shit load of stuff on my plate including but not limited to gitting a girl
so im out 
good luck homies and may the best win


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 12 2008, 12:20 PM~10151049
> *damn i hate to do this but i have a shit load of stuff on my plate including but not limited to gitting a girl
> so im out
> good luck homies and may the best win
> *


man you need some pussy ?cause my builds come b4 sex :biggrin: ,i got inhouse pussy


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Am i to late to enter?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

So......



Can i enter?


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm moving so I'm not going to be able to finish my build, but when I get to my new place I'm going to finish it up. Best of luck to everyone that entered.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

well my homie dade hooked me up real good !!! 
I got another 63 impala kit. so I can finish this.
I will post a pic of the kit later tonight gotta get ready for work.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Can i join?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 13 2008, 03:26 PM~10160444
> *well my homie dade hooked me up real good !!!
> I got another 63 impala kit. so I can finish this.
> I will post a pic of the kit later  tonight gotta get ready for work.
> *



no problem homie,im glad to have helped a friend


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

a few more progress pics




















and crusinlow tell me what you think bout this


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like that rear window looks good


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 15 2008, 06:15 AM~10169907
> *i like that rear window looks good
> *


X - 2

The Lettering Is Bad Ass


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn dade !!!!!!!!
that interior is really nice !!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks guys for the kind words


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey guys i think i got to take my interior to the hospital,
















































this fuker is looking sick as hell :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

DAMM BRO ITS LOOKIN CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

pretty in pink....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 15 2008, 12:47 AM~10172557
> *DAMM BRO ITS LOOKIN CLEAN AS FUCK
> *



thats your fault :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah DADE that shit is lookin all mutherduckin good bro :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 15 2008, 12:57 AM~10172624
> *fuck yeah DADE that shit is lookin all mutherduckin good bro :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good! now finish it!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Alot of badass builds in here


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 15 2008, 04:06 AM~10173461
> *Looks good! now finish it!
> *



lol ohh you dont have to worry bout that ,its getting done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 14 2008, 12:49 PM~10169709
> *a few more progress pics
> 
> 
> ...


you stepping it up a lot now homie :thumbsup: keep doin the damn thing....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2008, 03:58 PM~10181069
> *you stepping it up a lot now homie  :thumbsup: keep doin the damn thing....
> *


i give thanks to all the members on here for helping me ,couldnt have done it with out you guys thanks a bunch


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2008, 03:58 PM~10181069
> *you stepping it up a lot now homie  :thumbsup: keep doin the damn thing....
> *


i give thanks to all the members on here for helping me ,couldnt have done it with out you guys thanks a bunch


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey dade, that interior looks damn good!

Can I make a suggestion though? Next time, use some white paint, instead of leaving the unfinished raw plastic exposed on the white parts. I think it would have looked 10 times better if you had painted it.

Unpainted plastic sticks out like a sore thumb.

Not hatin' man, it looks damn good, just tryin' to help.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

looks damn good homie !!
how did you get such clean lines between the pink and white on the seats


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i tink ur sposed to mask it then paint.thats what ive seen.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Mar 16 2008, 07:53 PM~10182263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i taped and used a toothpick to get into the lines ,then i used a fresh xacto blade to cut ,and pokey i didnt want to paint the white parts cause i wanted an off white look ,but thanks for the lookout tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

finally decided to fukk with my ride tonight..... tried some gel pen art on it.. 


























wut u guys think? uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice! :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

Clean!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya ROLLIN lookin good with the gel pen work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 17 2008, 09:26 AM~10186378
> *hellz ya ROLLIN lookin good with the gel pen work bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 me likes alot


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im bout to post some more pics soon


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

fuck, i forgot about this, i was gonna enter my 51


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

:biggrin: sum more pics 

















thanks biggsfor these


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 17 2008, 11:39 PM~10194140
> *:biggrin: sum more pics
> 
> 
> ...


this is what u was doin while we was tlakin bout this on the phone homie damn looks better then what u said on the phone shit. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good dade. 

does anyone else hae any updates or is dade the only one buildin in this???


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 18 2008, 06:49 AM~10195335
> *lookin good dade.
> 
> does anyone else hae any updates or is dade the only one buildin in this???
> *



you kno i was thinking the same thing :scrutinize:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 18 2008, 07:49 PM~10195335
> *lookin good dade.
> 
> does anyone else hae any updates or is dade the only one buildin in this???
> *


i'd be building with you, homie, but i forgot about this buildoff, even after i started working on the 51, i was like, :damn, i know i got thsi kit for a special reason:

lol


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

dade looks real good


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 18 2008, 06:05 PM~10199521
> *dade looks real good
> *



thankshomie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

are you gona make the front butterfly or do you want it to have tha old schoo street look


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 18 2008, 08:40 PM~10200907
> *are you gona make the front butterfly or do you want it to have tha old schoo street look
> *



im not shure ,i got agravated ,im trying to find pics of the orginal spindels ,cause i got to make me a new set these plastic ones dont look right


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work on that imp! :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work on that imp! :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 18 2008, 11:52 PM~10202430
> *nice work on that imp! :cheesy:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn homie looks nice dawg


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I really like how you did the patterns!!!!

Like AOLT!!!


----------



## Ford63 (Nov 17, 2007)

No updates fore me, I have no inspiration JONAS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 18 2008, 11:52 PM~10202430
> *nice work on that imp! :cheesy:
> *


x2 looks good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SOME NICE WORK GOIN ON


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Mar 19 2008, 05:03 AM~10203505
> *No updates fore me, I have no inspiration JONAS
> *



use my build ,


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ford63_@Mar 19 2008, 05:03 AM~10203505
> *No updates fore me, I have no inspiration JONAS
> *


me either !!! I got the car in primer and ready to paint and cant make up my mind on color or anything !! :banghead: 
has this ever happened to anybody on their 1st pattern job ???


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 19 2008, 03:29 PM~10207011
> *me either !!! I got the car in primer and ready to paint and cant make up my mind on color or anything !! :banghead:
> has this ever happened to anybody on their 1st pattern job ???
> *



you kno i feel you on this cause ,all the other build offs i enterd i felt lost ,nothing seem to come together ,thoughts ,ideas,this impy is my second patterned build and i had to look up some pics to grab an idea


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie tha 4 looks clean.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 19 2008, 08:26 PM~10209452
> *damn homie tha 4 looks clean.
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i have to say everybody is doing real good on these models they look badd if i would of checked earlier i would of joined i think is too late now


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

no offense, but are you in this build-off?

if not, why post your builds here, post them in your own topic


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All the builds are looking good guys....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 19 2008, 07:35 PM~10210167
> *no offense, but are you in this build-off?
> 
> if not, why post your builds here, post them in your own topic
> *


 :0 am sorry i will removed them just for you  i didnt think someone would get offended dispensa :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

some more pics (foil)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

them spokes look FUKKIN good homie..... so is the rest of your build.... looks like u gonna take this one :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 01:18 AM~10212228
> *them spokes look FUKKIN good homie..... so is the rest of your build.... looks like u gonna take this one  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for the motvation it helps :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

holy shit dade


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that is lookin sick fool do ya thang dawg u got this one in the bag


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Mar 20 2008, 01:25 AM~10212271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you fam


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

lovin the placement of the patterns


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 20 2008, 12:15 AM~10212209
> *some more pics (foil)
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is gangster


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 20 2008, 12:44 AM~10212736
> *that shit is gangster
> *


x2 love it.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya DADE that ride is lookin str8 sickness :0 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Mar 20 2008, 02:44 AM~10212736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Mar 20 2008, 02:44 AM~10212736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin DAMN good dade. whered you get those rims from??


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 20 2008, 12:10 PM~10214628
> *lookin DAMN good dade. whered you get those rims from??
> *



curtisy of beto ,them some herb deeks


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM ITS COMING ALONG NICE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

caan i still enter :biggrin:

i can make the deadline!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

????????


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 22 2008, 12:16 AM~10227006
> *????????
> *


i think the dead line is at the end of this month ,and also it would'nt be fare to you to have to rush to meet the dead line ,so i dont think it would be wise to do it ,i was thinking bout starting a build off myself ,let me get some more info first


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 22 2008, 12:14 AM~10227515
> *i think the dead line is at the end of this month ,and also it would'nt be fare to you to have to rush to meet the dead line ,so i dont think it would be wise to do it ,i was thinking bout starting a build off myself ,let me get some more info first
> *



yeah i know the dead line is april first but i can make it :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 22 2008, 02:24 AM~10227552
> *yeah i know  the dead line is april first but i can make it :biggrin:
> *


im sure you can but i wont feel right ,sorry homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

aight then i'll just build it else where...................


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 22 2008, 02:36 AM~10227584
> *aight then i'll just build it else where...................
> *



what you gonna build


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 22 2008, 03:14 PM~10227515
> *i think the dead line is at the end of this month ,and also it would'nt be fare to you to have to rush to meet the dead line ,so i dont think it would be wise to do it ,i was thinking bout starting a build off myself ,let me get some more info first
> *


wghat kinda build off, i want to go ahead and get what i need for the next on...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 22 2008, 03:26 AM~10227716
> *wghat kinda build off, i want to go ahead and get what i need for the next on...
> *



donk ,box and bubble lifted


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ill probably be in for this build off


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 22 2008, 02:31 PM~10229702
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ill probably be in for this build off
> *



cool i dont know when ill start it ,but i will soon as i work a few things out ,ohh i got my nikon assesories to run it so expect better pics :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

some motor pics 


























these are wit my new camra


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks damn good dade. i think its obvious whos gonna win this build off lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 22 2008, 06:28 PM~10230659
> *looks damn good dade. i think its obvious whos gonna win this build off lol
> *



who??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 22 2008, 06:28 PM~10230659
> *looks damn good dade. i think its obvious whos gonna win this build off lol
> *



who ??????????????


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 22 2008, 06:28 PM~10230659
> *looks damn good dade. i think its obvious whos gonna win this build off lol
> *



who ??????????????


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie dade
cars lookin good !!!!
I came up with a paint scheme for the 63 impy. I think its something I can do in a week if I really thrash on it. I will start puttin up pics tom.
I cant let you just run away with this without any competition !!!!!!!

p.s. thanks for not letting that fuckin puto zfelix in the build man I really appreciate that. you dont know what I am talkin about but he does .


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn homie everything looks good as hell dawg and pics look awesome glad you got the camera goin


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 22 2008, 08:41 PM~10232334
> *p.s. thanks for not letting that fuckin puto zfelix in the build man I really appreciate that. you dont know what I am talkin about but he does .
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: 
*KEEP THAT UP IN PM HOMIE*
:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Mar 21 2008, 08:42 PM~10226756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shouldn't hoodstar be answering this question, since he started this buildoff :dunno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Mar 23 2008, 01:38 AM~10233038
> *shouldn't hoodstar be answering this question, since he started this buildoff  :dunno:
> *


tru but he's m.i.a


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 23 2008, 01:15 AM~10232877
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> KEEP THAT UP IN PM HOMIE
> :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


aw c'mon homie
its gettin kinda dull around here !!! lets livin this joint up !!! lmao :biggrin:
just wanna get the buildin fire going !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

p.s. thanks for not letting that fuckin puto zfelix in the build man I really appreciate that. you dont know what I am talkin about but he does .
[/quote]
damn greg.... whats wrong with homie zfelix? just askin........ thats all.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

cleared pimpin pink


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

talk bout pussy wet paint damn homie looks nice dawg.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

the rides looking good!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 22 2008, 12:30 AM~10227573
> *im sure you can but i wont feel right ,sorry homie
> *



SOMEBODY SOUNDS SCURRED!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 09:21 AM~10231173
> *who ??????????????
> *


_*MIKE JONES!*_


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10231181
> *who ??????????????
> *


you cuz your the only one actually buiildin in this build off lol

looks real good after you cleared it to


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 23 2008, 12:16 PM~10234705
> *MIKE JONES!
> *



lol


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

allright dade 
I'm not playin around no more lol.
got this one in primer and gonna start paint tom. gonna give it a shot to get done 
in time. its just gonna be a curbside.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 09:46 AM~10234575
> *SOMEBODY SOUNDS SCURRED!!!
> *



LOL. Sounds like it to me.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 11:46 AM~10234575
> *SOMEBODY SOUNDS SCURRED!!!
> *


bring it bitch i aint neva skurred


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Uh oh, here we go....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 09:15 PM~10238123
> *bring it bitch i aint neva skurred
> *


slow down tito man damn. damn that sounds like a special build off fighting words to me.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 23 2008, 10:19 PM~10238153
> *slow down tito man damn. damn that sounds like a special build off fighting words to me.
> *


lol i aint neva scurred ,we can do a build off if he want, it'll be fun :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 11:46 AM~10234575
> *SOMEBODY SOUNDS SCURRED!!!
> *


should not have said that !!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 23 2008, 10:27 PM~10238239
> *should not have said that !!!
> *


 :biggrin: hey homie how you doing ,i like wut you said when you posted your pic :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 10:15 PM~10238123
> *bring it bitch i aint neva skurred
> *


hey homie
he's just tryin to get you pissed.
I wouldn't let it get to you homie !!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 10:29 PM~10238258
> *:biggrin:  hey homie how you doing ,i like wut you said when you posted your pic  :biggrin:
> *


cool :biggrin: 
thought you would like that.
remember bring it old man lol :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10238272
> *hey homie
> he's just tryin to get you pissed.
> I wouldn't let it get to you homie !!
> *


oh im not mad nor pist ,but he wanted to jump in this late ,it wasnt my call to even answer him ,i truly didnt think it would be fair to him ,to have to rush on his build to me its not fare to put him thru that and then for him to go and type that ,bro im more mature than that ,so if im scurred bring it ,ill show him who scurred ,and if he wins ,oh well i wont be scurred to challange him agin


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 08:15 PM~10238123
> *bring it bitch i aint neva skurred
> *


:roflmao: homie all i gotta do is paint a body and that will beat any build u ever put out


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 23 2008, 08:17 PM~10238135
> *Uh oh, here we go....
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 10:43 PM~10238393
> *:roflmao: homie all i gotta do is paint a body and that will beat any build u ever put out
> *


then do what you got to do pimpin


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 10:43 PM~10238393
> *:roflmao: homie all i gotta do is paint a body and that will beat any build u ever put out
> *


then lets do a donk buid off me and you all out, paint till your hearts content


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 09:05 PM~10238605
> *then lets do a donk buid off me and you all out, paint till your hearts content
> *



fuck a donk i gotta 58 for your ass


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 11:09 PM~10238643
> *fuck a donk i gotta 58 for your ass
> *


i got one too ,you wanna talk shit, come step in my world ,or you skurred


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 09:13 PM~10238676
> *i got one too ,you wanna talk shit, come step in my world ,or you skurred
> *



y would i be scared of your premature builds


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 11:17 PM~10238683
> *y would i be scared of your premature builds
> *


then a donk call out it is


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 11:19 PM~10238695
> *
> *


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

oh shit is it on then if so its goin to be a good one. them boys down in dade should give you plenty of motivation homie.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 11:19 PM~10238695
> *
> *


1 month time frame compleet build motor and all ,and no help from anyone ,


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 23 2008, 11:27 PM~10238748
> *oh shit is it on then if so its goin to be a good one. them boys down in dade should give you plenty of motivation homie.
> *


  going up aginst mcba is plenty motivation ,


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 09:31 PM~10238800
> *1 month time frame compleet build motor and all ,and no help from anyone ,
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 11:36 PM~10238842
> *
> *


starting april 1st


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 09:37 PM~10238856
> *starting april 1st
> *


fine with me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2008, 12:09 PM~10238643
> *fuck a donk DONK soon*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 24 2008, 01:20 AM~10240012
> *just build it to your needs, and then at the very end, throw it some 26's.... :biggrin:
> 
> i might even build a DONK soon
> *


ima just buy a whole differnt car


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

group hug fools.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2008, 04:28 PM~10240021
> *ima just buy a whole differnt car
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 03:59 AM~10240051
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SUP DADE


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 24 2008, 11:32 AM~10241363
> *SUP DADE
> *


sup homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 03:59 AM~10240051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 25 2008, 01:27 AM~10241781
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a glasshouse that's sitting in the box waiting to be built, can I enter that?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

its too late to enter, onlya few weeks left in this buildoff, but as soon as this ones finished, we are having another


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 23 2008, 06:32 PM~10238811
> * going up aginst mcba is plenty motivation ,
> *


 :uh: this is between you and him...... what MCBA got to do with it?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 25 2008, 10:07 PM~10255712
> *:uh: this is between you and him...... what MCBA got to do with it?
> *


isnt he mcba ,thats what i thought


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 25 2008, 10:21 PM~10255864
> *isnt he mcba ,thats what i thought
> *


ok he isnt sorry mcba


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hes a member of MCBA, he is not MCBA...lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 11:23 PM~10256580
> *hes a member of MCBA, he is not MCBA...lol
> *


lol your right ,but he aint a member either :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

CONTEST ENDS APRIL 1ST................TIME IS WINDING DOWN HOMIES


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 26 2008, 12:25 PM~10256608
> *lol your right ,but he aint a member either  :biggrin:
> *


oh, yea...lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 25 2008, 09:25 PM~10256608
> *lol your right ,but he aint a member either  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: shows how much u know 


READ THE SIG FOO


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 29 2008, 06:11 PM~10285078
> *:uh: shows how much u know
> READ THE SIG FOO
> *



oh you are :biggrin: you go boy :biggrin: im so proud of you


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 29 2008, 06:16 PM~10285105
> *:uh:
> *


lol


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

IT'S ALMOST THAT TIME!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I did not get anytime to work on mine last week so I am out.
so I guess dade is the man .


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 31 2008, 09:40 AM~10296041
> *I did not get anytime to work on mine last week so I am out.
> so I guess dade is the man .
> *



lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: wrong topic


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

this was a pointless buildoff


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 31 2008, 10:22 AM~10297373
> *this was a pointless buildoff
> *


that's why in the very beg of the year MINI posted the build off schedule......usually ANY build off that is separate from the scheduled one becomes pointless and no one finishes.....just my .02


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 31 2008, 12:22 PM~10297373
> *this was a pointless buildoff
> *



:angry: no its not !!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres a few more pics im not too happy wit it today shit just went compleetly rong wit this danm thing


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is it done?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 31 2008, 11:18 PM~10303345
> *is it done?
> *



nope i gotta add the belt ,hoses ,connect the batt wires ,put the other two spinners on ,minor shit ,i cant put the pump in i need two more dumps ,its 95% done


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks nice homie i likes it fo real. pimpin pink


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 31 2008, 11:31 PM~10303475
> *looks nice homie i likes it fo real. pimpin pink
> *


thanks homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

DAMN NICE DADE !!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I think it looks great.....


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 31 2008, 09:11 PM~10303284
> *heres a few more pics im not too happy wit it today shit just went compleetly rong wit this danm thing
> 
> 
> ...


WELL YOUR THE WINNER! IT LOOKS REAL GOOD, I WILL BE GETING WITH YOU SOON!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

It's a nice ride for sure, but it ain't old school. They weren't running Ds, billet steering wheels, or etching Pimpin on the rear glass back in the day. The pattern's flow work OK, but not the colors. Pretty sweet build tho!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 1 2008, 12:29 PM~10307082
> *It's a nice ride for sure, but it ain't old school.  They weren't running Ds, billet steering wheels, or etching Pimpin on the rear glass back in the day.  The pattern's flow work OK, but not the colors.  Pretty sweet build tho!
> *



i built it wit what i had ,but thanks homie i appreceiate your honesty


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good homie


----------

